# Red footwell lighting



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but here's an idea I got from a fellow UK Treg owner.
We swapped out the normal footwell lighting bulbs and painted them red (with special bulb paint) to match the existing ambient lighting (courtesy of the red LEDs set into the rearview mirror) and create a more snug interior at night.
I'm really pleased with the result:








The footwell lights are actually turned up a little higher than I would normally have them, just for the purpose of making them stand out in this photo.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

Cool, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

I like it! It is both Star Trek-ish and functional. I always keep my footwell lights at 20% or off. Any brighter and it starts to cut into my night vision. Red would help this immensely.


----------



## Black Touareg (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif another i like


----------



## urbantreg (Sep 23, 2004)

I like it too...Yanks all the way!!


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

Another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me, it makes it look even more like an aircraft cockpit. Nice work, I may consider doing it myself.


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (Jason H)*

simply red http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

Reminds me of submarine movies, when the sub goes to red alert or runs silent








Anyway, coordinates well with the other red lighting.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

Looks nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (12johnny)*

I like it. It looks very, very good.
Anyone familiar with the special bulb paint?


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (Corradodrvrfnd)*

looks great but paint?
does anybody know what size are those bulbs? maybe we can buy them already in red instead of painting them.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

I like it as well. If I could only get my damn lights to come on now! ARGGHGHHGHHHGH


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks good. I was actually thinking of doing the same thing, but trying to match the blue lighting. I was thinking of using a gel filter behind the lens, instead of painting the bulb.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

i like this. where'd you get the paint? i did a couple of web searches and can't come up with it?
thanks!


----------



## koolio (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (aasun)*

I like it, too. GO SOX!!!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

Very Cool.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

Tell us about the paint. Maybe we could get the bulbs already with color, red or blue.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Yeah, blue sounds cool. I'd be willing to do either red or blue. I find myself turning up the brightness on my internal blue lighting higher than normal just because I like the glow....


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now that's pimpin it! I assume the backs are done and how about the overhead lighting?


----------



## msiler (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

PRHIM - 
Looks awesome!
Can you post what the name and color of the paint is that you used on these bulbs.
Also, can you accomplish the same thing by replaceing the actual bulb with a red version of hte oem bulb or is it not made?

ps - your wheel is on the wrong side of the car

















_Modified by msiler at 7:04 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

would be interesting to know what's his interior trim colour....
Red light reflects differently on each colour and the effect may not always be the same....


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (eggyacid)*

A search indicates the courtesy lamps are 2821 or 2825 bulbs. Here is a site that sells blue and red colored LED bulbs that cross reference to the 2821 bulbs.
http://www.m-99.co.uk/Car_Neon....html
I did not remove the courtesy light cover to confirm if these would work. If I find another site in the U.S. I will post.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (sd986)*

Here is a U.S. source for colored LEDs and regular bulbs that appear to be right for this application. 
http://www.autoi.com/led_bulb-conversion.html#


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (sd986)*

I noticed tha the website abovet said the bulbs they carry work in the instument cluster as well.Mabey it would work in some of the ones with the white instument cluster lighting in some of the Touaregs and someone could change them to blue.I remember a while back that some people would like to do that to match the dash.I wonder if it could be done though.Just thought i would mention this.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (Devoman)*

i'm guessing his interior in anthracite. his sig has offroad gray as the color, and it also mentions anthracite.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (sd986)*

Parts list indicates the bulb for the footwell lighting is: W10-3-12V3W
Don't know if this cross references to your 2821 or 2825


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (spockcat)*

I used the following cross reference for the Touareg
http://www.sylvania.com/Consum...s.htm
As I indicated I did not pull the light cover off to confirm.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (sd986)*

I see that did not work. Try this and then reference VW Touareg.
http://www.sylvania.com/Consum...Guide


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (sd986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sd986* »_
As I indicated I did not pull the light cover off to confirm. 

Neither did I. I just looked on the parts list.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

Prhim...
Would it be possible to show us how you put it in and take a pic of the bulb so everyone can get a good perspective on what to get and do?Thanks


----------



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (Devoman)*

Thanks for the positive comments.
The interior is Crystal Grey.
The paint is this stuff: http://www.speeding.co.uk/cgi-...a1538
Will post some 'how to' pix when I get a moment.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

Thank You...That would be great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Guys! Guys! Will that red glow not turn your high-class Toerag into something that glows like a Tijuana bordello (as seen in the movies only)?
YUK - But I guess each to his own, one man's meat is another man's poison and what not!
Cy


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

i think the red in the footwell is a great idea. red is a low-contrast light, so you'll get the benefit of being able to see down there, without the white reflection on the windows and without the interference with night vision.
now, if the dome light, map lights, and others were also red, then it may look like a "tijuana bordello'


----------



## msiler (Oct 16, 2004)

How about simply putting some red Cello tape (or similar) over the lights to achieve the same effect?


----------



## raudikal (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

Like it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Moreover I would like to see the lighting combo when you open the door to get in or out... White lights on roof, red at footwell... Maybe Tijuana will be classy after all.... How about adding a footwell blinker too?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*

What do you want to see "down there" while you are driving? Your feet? Or are you a travelling OB/GYN?








All I am saying is, these lights will just cheapen the look of this good pricey vehicle and will make it look like one of those cheap modded street-racer type cars.








But it's your truck...do what you wish...add neons to the running boards and the license plate frames...and spinner wheels too!








Cy


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_add neons to the running boards and the license plate frames

This is what I should have done instead of my rear fog light.
Seriously, the red light when driving would be helpful to reducing glare and helping me maintain my night vision. When parked, however, I would probably want them to be white.
I may try this anyway and see how it looks.


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_these lights will just cheapen the look of this good pricey vehicle and will make it look like one of those cheap modded street-racer type cars.

Are you thinking these are not factory lights? Your phrasing kind of makes it sound like he threw in some surplus disco club lights in there! All Touaregs come with footwell lights like that from the factory, at least all ones with Convinience options in the MFI, because you can set the brightness while driving as a percentage (10%, 20%, etc...). If you keep the stock bulbs turned low (as default) they are a low orange glow anyway, all he did was color his bulbs red to match the other red cockpit lighting. He also stated that he turned the brightness of the red lights up to get a better exposure, not to mention the picture is over exposed too, I don't think his climate LCDs have been actually modded to the brightness of Bi-xenons! 








I would bet that in real life he has them down low to just be a soft red glow in the footwells, enough to preserve his night vision. It probably looks as cheap as the cockpit of an F-117. Also we're talking about a couple of cheap bulbs, it can probably be changed back to factory in 5 minutes for $5. You're absolutely right it a matter of taste, but really it's a minor mod, and hardly garish or tacky in any way (and I HATE tacky mods), but that is just my opinion.
Edit: not to mention in looking at the picture again, a lot of the red glow (all of the red light on the dash and center console) is coming from the FACTORY installed red LEDs built into the underside of the rearview mirror (my Audi has these in the sunroof control area), they are so you can subtly see the non-backlighted console contyrols at night without losing your light sensitivity. Again it's just his long exposure making them look twice as bright as real life. If you didn't know you had these "Tijuana Bordello" lights in your truck, wave your hand under the mirror tonight, you may be shocked...



_Modified by Jason H at 9:26 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Jason H)*

It can't be as 'disco' as this T5 transporter:








Take comfort that it is just red lights in the footwells. 


_Modified by aircooled at 12:27 AM 10-31-2004_


----------



## OffRoadGreyV8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (Devoman)*

Go to any marine chandlery. Ask them for bulb covers or condoms. They make them to cover bulbs on boats and turn the color to blue, red, amber, etc.
And the best part is you can always take them off to turn to original.


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*

I neither like nor dislike it. I'm just confused. Why would you want ANY light on down there when you are driving? Except for stuff I gotta see (speedo, tach, etc.) - I want the interior as dark as possible. If the white lights "hurt your eyes", just turn them off. Like I said - I don't get it.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (tedpark)*

I really like the footwell lighting, and have it set very low (15%, I think?). It's not distracting at all if set low enough, but still very nice looking.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I run with my footwell lights on as well, footwell lights have been an option on the 911's since the 993, for $get ready...$895.00 bucks!
Its funny, I was thinking of getting blue or red bulbs for mine as well. It would enable them to be on, but not be distracting. Aircraft has red and/or green (switchable) to reduce glare and keep your eyes dialated for better night vision, I thinks...


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

I bought some 194 colored glass wedge bulbs and installed no problem. Looking into the LED version or a new bulb called T10 with a resisitor in the base. The regular 194 bulb is blue, but I want a darker/deeper blue to better match instrument panel.


----------



## CITTHRU (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*









that's nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Treg_Tom (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (aasun)*

How are the footwell lights controlled i have not figuered that out yet?
can they go off ?


----------



## ScottieTreg (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

Well I'm the person that came up with the idea and passed it on to Prhim.
My interior color is black (not sure the vw term).
I also have black & red coco mats.
When footwell lights are set at 70% or below it is a very soft light infact when set at 100% it is still really quite a sfot glow.


_Modified by ScottieTreg at 1:16 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I tried this Today. Found blue lights (models 161, 168, 194) 12volts ($2.99 a pair) at AutoZone. Once I installed, they came out still white







.
Next week I will try something called EuroLights and if does not work, I will try painting or somekind of film...


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

I think it looks pretty nice too.
The site says you need to *bake *the bulbs in your oven after you paint them. Huh?? I guess it worked.
Are there lenses in front of the bulbs? Just dropping a color gel into the lens would probably be easier.
If not, I'd like to find a north american distributor for the paint.


_Modified by xplay at 8:37 PM 10-30-2004_


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

just got the paint in the mail... yes, you have to bake the laquer on the glass so it stays on, i guess? how many coats did you have to do so get the result in the photo?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Treg_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Treg_Tom* »_How are the footwell lights controlled i have not figuered that out yet?
can they go off ?

Adjust the setting in the MFI under the LIGHTS menu. It's called foot well lighting and can be adjusted in 10% increments from 0% to 100%.


----------



## uberdiesel (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (aasun)*

Where did you get the paint from ? What color ? Price ?
Thanks


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prhim* »_Thanks for the positive comments.
The interior is Crystal Grey.
The paint is this stuff: http://www.speeding.co.uk/cgi-...a1538
Will post some 'how to' pix when I get a moment.

here's the paint info


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prhim* »_Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but here's an idea I got from a fellow UK Treg owner.
We swapped out the normal footwell lighting bulbs and painted them red (with special bulb paint) to match the existing ambient lighting (courtesy of the red LEDs set into the rearview mirror) and create a more snug interior at night.
I'm really pleased with the result:








The footwell lights are actually turned up a little higher than I would normally have them, just for the purpose of making them stand out in this photo.









The red, "door open" warning light asseblies in the doors are interchangable with the white light assemblies in the foot wells...


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (aasun)*

bump. Has anyone else done this. I just tried the link to check out the paint and its a dead link. Would like to know if anyone U.S. did something similar and did it come out as nice?


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

What about those color gel paper that are use to cover bulbs on nighclubs, will be to cut a rectangular piece and actually cover the bulb cover plastic piece on the inside...
Here is an example
http://www.geartree.com/Shop/C...25544

_Modified by touareg007 at 11:20 PM 2-11-2005_


_Modified by touareg007 at 11:22 PM 2-11-2005_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (touareg007)*

That would work, I did that in the lights of a trans am showcar I owned (it was built by motion minicar of baldwin, for those autogeeks in the know)


----------



## sstreg15 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (prhim)*

I know this is a really old post but I came across it when searching for something else in the archives, and I think it is one of the coolest things I have seen in a Touareg, especially since one of my favorite parts of the car is the interior lights at night. So, has anybody else tried this or know of a better method than painting the bulbs?


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (sstreg15)*

This thread wasn't really about painting the bulbs, but about swapping the assemblies of the footwell lights (white) by those in the doors (that are seen when the doors are open) (red).
It's really simple! It took me less than 5 minutes to change them all 4, and I'm not the handiest man on earth










_Modified by jonee at 9:47 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

I have blue led bulbs in my footweels front and rear.. Looks much cooler for sure.
Jeff


----------



## sstreg15 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Red footwell lighting (jonee)*

But are the red lights in the doors a perfect match to the one's in the instrument panel and rearview mirror?


----------

